# Felt 2013 Z-series video



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dave Koesel of Felt Bicycles shows us the newly redesigned Z series and women's ZW range of bicycles.

enjoy!

Felt Bicycles Launches 2013 Redesigned Z Series and ZW - YouTube


http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/felt-2013-road-range-launched-34647/


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow. I used to dislike the Z, but I have to say, I'm really intrigued by that frame. Unlike the big guys at Trek and Specialized, Felt seem to be keen on building a race bike with a more upright geometry rather than a lounge chair with "features" like elastomers and shock absorbers.

Touche Dave.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Stoked!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

damn. now i have a old and junkie 2012 Z6. I'll take a Z2 with mechanical Ultegra...thanks

n+1 or s-1? that is the question


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous, and I love the 2012 paint scheme. Where are photos of new F series?


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

^This.


Need F series pikchurs!!!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Imaking20 said:


> ^This.
> 
> 
> Need F series pikchurs!!!


They should be all over the web in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js

I'm defniitely liking the more subtle graphic designs shown.

Only one color scheme released so far for the F and AR line though? 

Patience has never been one of my stronger traits.

Really digging the new DA as well!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Me likey....


----------

